# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Βοηθεια με κουνια για budgie

## Δαφνη

Γεια σας παιδια!Το καινουριο μου μπατζακι εχει αρχισει να ξεθαρρευει και σημερα παρατηρησα πως ηθελε να ανεβει στην κουνια που μου εδωσαν στο πετ σοπ οταν το αγορασα...ωστοσο το γαντζακι απο το οποιο ειναι κρεμασμενη η κουνια περιστρεφεται συνεχεια με αποτελεσμα ο καημενος να μην μπορει να σταθει πανω...γενικα δεν μου πολυφαινεται για σταθερη κατασκευη...υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να τη στερεωσω η να παρω αλλη και αν αγορασω αλλη πως θα ξερω οτι ειναι καλη;Επισης μηπως μπορειτε να μου προσφερετε συμβουλες για το που μπορω να αγορασω σταντ για κλουβι ειτε απο αυτα που το τοποθετεις πανω ειτε απο αυτα που το κρεμας;επειδη τωρα το εχω πανω στην ντουλαπα μου καθως δεν υπαρχει αλλο καταλληλο σημειο να το βαλλω και βρισκω που και που κατι πουπουλα στα ρουχα μου οταν την ανοιγω ::  θα εχουν στα πετ σοπ η μονο ηλεκτρονικως και που περιπου κειμαινονται η τιμες;

Ευχαριστω :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Για σταντ εξαρτάται στο μέγεθος του κλουβιου.

Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο διαδικτυο θα βρεις πολλά. Τίμες γυρω στα 30 ευρώ αναλογα.

Κατι τέτοιο εννοεις:




Για κούνια δεν γνωρίζω, δεν χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

χωρις καποια φωτογραφια δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε!Για την κουνια,αν και πιστευω πως θα την μαθει!!

----------


## thanos52

*Kατασκευη Απλων Παιχνιδιων Απο Ξυλο!*Aν θες και πιανουν τα χερια σου η καποιου γνωστου,φτιαξε μια μονη σου!

----------

